# New member



## flathead (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello,

I was talking with my Dad the other day; he drove a double tanker av fuel truck all over Europe for the 9th AF. He had a little collection of photos that I thought you might be interested in. 

I tried to scan them but the quality was very poor, only came out in black and white, no gradations showing detail. I will ask a friend with better gear to try and if good, send in later. 

One pic is of a B-24. I'll quote his hand-written note from the back: "this thing was a member of our outfit for a while converted B-24 to transport petrol" 

I imagine the boys on the ground gave it wide clearance on take-off. 

Another pic of C-47 in flight, hard to tell but might have invasion stripes on it. Number "21" behind the cockpit and a big "M" or "H" on the rudder. 

Another of same bird on the ground, nose art "Vertigo". Has both cowls off and looks like Dad gassing it up. Must have been chilly or maybe girls around because he has on a leather flight jacket. 

3 photos, all of same subject. German twin engine craft with single engine fighter moored to the top. All 3 engines are radial and the planes are in camouflage paint. Crosses on fuselages and swastikas on tails. The planes don't appear damaged. There's some rubble around and a hangar in the background with look like "VITRFT" over the door. On the back, Dad wrote, "German stuff in Denmark or Sweden June 45" On seeing these pix, I was pretty surprised and asked him about them. He was nonchalant and just said, "Oh, we heard there was some airplanes and went up to look at 'em." I think he had quite a bit of freedom to roam around, he was a sergeant and as I know him, a very responsible fellow. He wasn't a smart aleck nor did he take any crap. Still that way at almost 85. 

Sorry for the teaser, I hope I can get better photos. 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Bill:

Welcome to the site. Believe me, we'd all be interested in seeing the pic's
albeit of poor quality. What part of Ohio do you call home...

Charles


----------



## flathead (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you, sir. I'm from NE Ohio, east of Cleveland. Originally from a farm town in Pennsylvania. Sailed in various regattas on the Tonkin Gulf, our boat was flat on top, grey and had a white "65" painted on it. 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard Bill i cant wait to see those pics


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2008)

welcome onboard bill
greeting from czech republic8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome. yes, pic's please!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Bill.Nice to read you here.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2008)

First of all welcome to the forum!

The German aircraft you were describing sound like Mistels. The Mistel project was about turning a twin engine aircraft into a flying missile that was steared to the aircraft by a single engine fighter.

Most likely the ones you are describing are Mistels made of Junker Ju 88's as the missile and a Bf 109 or Fw 190 fighters as the carrier.

The twin engined aircraft were actually powered by inlines not radials. The cowlings just make them look like radials, except for some varients which were powered by BMW-801s which were radials.

Do your pics look anything like this one of a Mistel in flight:


----------



## flathead (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you, sir. The aircraft in your photo look very similar. I assumed, as you say, that the shape of the cowl indicated radial engines on the twin.

I am no expert, but is the upper a/c in your photo a 109? In my father's photo, it appears to be an FW190 with a radial, or at least cowl shape thereof. 

The lower a/c in my father's photo is very similar to yours except the top surface of the vertical stabilizer is flat/straight, not curved over its top.


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## v2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome from Poland, Bill!


----------



## flathead (Jul 23, 2008)

Precisely, if not the same machine! That is even a better photograph!

My mission here is apparently complete. Thank you for your brief interest and comradeship! 

I will post my photos for the archive if they turn out. 

Carry on! 


Thanks, Bill


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2008)

flathead said:


> My mission here is apparently complete. Thank you for your brief interest and comradeship!



So you are just going to get your answer and then run off? Leave as a 4 post wonder?

Wham, Bam, Than you maam!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

flathead said:


> Sailed in various regattas on the Tonkin Gulf, our boat was flat on top, grey and had a white "65" painted on it.
> 
> Thanks, Bill



I know "The Big E" very well, Bill. I was on both the Saratoga [plank owner]
and the Essex. I retired in '71... are you retired USN ?? Unfortunately,
my tour of "Nam" was in-country with the Capital Division of the Korean
Army. Serve there '66 and '67.

Do stick around.... I thought I saw a post that said you were finished here.
There are a lot of good people here, from around the world. A bottomless
pit of usefull information, if you will. Excellent model builders, and folks from
all walks of life. Active duty military, retireds, college grads, pilots, and
even some students. There is one member that paints [real] aircraft for
a living ! As I said, a lot of good people...... I have made lots of friends here
in only a year. So, stick around !

Oh.... belay the "sir".....

Charles


----------



## flathead (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I didn't mean to just hit run. I have a life-long interest in airplanes but my knowledge is insignificant compared to what I see here, and that's not false modesty. I guess it's sort of like the difference between being a careful observer and a passionate student. One who can fairly well describe the look and sound but can't remember the serial number or squadron markings. 

I first flew with my father in his Ercoupe in the early fifties. My job as a six or seven year old was to polish my little assigned section of aluminum. In '57 my Dad got a Tri-pacer and I am told I shook Bill Piper's hand, but it must not have impressed me. In the early sixties, after scrutinizing months of Trade-a-Planes, we brought the bones of a gullwing Stinson home. The spare Lycoming in the basement was a source of awe to me. I loved that plane; the smokey-blue cloud on startup, the great bloody roar lifting off from the grass, the twine-wrapped yokes, but especially the freedom of going nowhere but flying. 

One of my first jobs in the Navy was polishing the aluminum skin on the Admiral's Super Constellation. I was at Memphis NAS, waiting to get into the next class on aviation electronics. They said the Lockheed used be Ike's but I didn't know if was the Columbine or not, didn't much care, it was a gorgeous plane. 

Worked on E2-A's during my service from 67-71. Always on the west coast, sometimes WestPac.

Aside from the above types, I've flown/rode/drove Stearman, Waco, Standard, various Grumman, B-17, some fighter trainer they have down in Georgia that my wife bought me a weekend on, and the usual late model stuff. 

That's all I got for now. 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

That's real good for a start, Bill. You'll fit in around here rather well. We
have those who know the squadron, markings and type of aircraft that 
ever flew in what-ever war you want to talk about. Others, like me,
stay away from the technical stuff. I just enjoy talking to people about
airplanes. I've flown in quite a few myself, from the N3N to the B-36.

Read the threads.... contribute.... ask questions. You'll be right at home.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep, get to know some Europeans, too. Welcome from the Netherlands.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2008)

flathead said:


> Well, I didn't mean to just hit run. I have a life-long interest in airplanes but my knowledge is insignificant compared to what I see here, and that's not false modesty. I guess it's sort of like the difference between being a careful observer and a passionate student. One who can fairly well describe the look and sound but can't remember the serial number or squadron markings.
> 
> I first flew with my father in his Ercoupe in the early fifties. My job as a six or seven year old was to polish my little assigned section of aluminum. In '57 my Dad got a Tri-pacer and I am told I shook Bill Piper's hand, but it must not have impressed me. In the early sixties, after scrutinizing months of Trade-a-Planes, we brought the bones of a gullwing Stinson home. The spare Lycoming in the basement was a source of awe to me. I loved that plane; the smokey-blue cloud on startup, the great bloody roar lifting off from the grass, the twine-wrapped yokes, but especially the freedom of going nowhere but flying.
> 
> ...



That is all reasons to stick around...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2008)

Hang around flathead! I love the world appeal of this place and don't bother with knowing too much. Me and Lucky aren't that bright either but they keep him and me around to remind them how bright they are!! 

Kidding aside, this is a great place! Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bill....stick around and join in.

Look forward to seeing your pics....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2008)

As do I! I'm not that knowledgable compared to most of the people here, but it's a great place to learn! Welcome!


----------



## seesul (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Bill,

don´t worry and stay here. There are some things I know and can speak about them and there are also things where I have absolutely no clue so I only read and learn. Think that´s the reason for most of the members why to stay on this forum...
There are also things I think I know but once the discussion is started I feel like a child 
And you even have an advantage you know English very well which is not my case...
None can know everything...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2008)

seesul said:


> And you even have an advantage you know English very well which is not my case...



C'mon Roman, your English is at least as good as mine.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Everyones Contribution is of value Bill --- Keep posting--- I like reading your stuff---- Oh Welcome!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the family, from a Swede in Scotland..!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome Bill! This is a great place to learn, and for a intelligent discussion every now and then!  I have killed many a slow hour at work on this forum! I need to get a computer at home! That would be a lot safer for me!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't hit and run, Flathead. We would welcome you input. Technical or not. Just a bunch of folks who enjoy aviation. All years, all makes, all kinds. Please contribute.


----------



## seesul (Jul 25, 2008)

Marcel said:


> C'mon Roman, your English is at least as good as mine.



Thanks for your compliment Marcel but I don´t think so. I never learn English in the scholl...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2008)

Your English is fine Roman.

Hey, BTW, where's flyboy?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 25, 2008)

seesul said:


> Thanks for your compliment Marcel but I don´t think so. I never learn English in the scholl...



All the more reason to be proud of what you accomplish in the language.


----------



## yardbird78 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bill,
Welcome to the forum and please DO stick around. Everyone can and usually does contribute in one manner or another. Each of us has had life experiences and has a certain knowledge base to share.

Darwin, O.F.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Bill, Welcome to the best airplane hangout on the WWW. I agree with everyone else here...Don't bug out on us. Not too many Flat top sailors here to hang with. I was haze gray and underway myself. CV66, CV67, CVN69, LPH-7 and LPH-10 to be exact. Worked on the E2-C Hawkeyes mostly. Hang around and swap sea stories with Mr. C and myself.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Bill! As stated before, there are those on this site who could tell you the exact number of rivets in various models of planes, how many gaskets in each engine (and probably the name of the poor slob who made that gasket in the first place), who flew what with which squadron and how he liked to eat his peanut-butter-and-jelly sammiches....then there are the mortals, like myself, who just enjoy a good chat about anything WW2 related! There are some great conversations, great discussions on anything WW2-ish, lots of wonderful sarcasm (ex-Navy myself...my experience with flattops is either touring one with a friend, or peering at them through a periscope)...stick around! This place grows on ya!


----------

